# Pearl Earrings



## miss_cherie (Nov 3, 2007)

What does everyone here think of pearl earrings for everyday wear? I am thinking of buying a pair online from Pearl Paradise. Are they more for evening wear or do you think they can be worn on a daily basis?


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 3, 2007)

i have several pairs, I bought some from thailand and one pair here in oz. I wear them every day and I love them. They're only small but they're classy in a really nice understated way. I only change them if I want something bigger and bolder for evening wear but I think pearls can be suited to day or night events. LOVE my pearl earrings






mine are just studs though, not tear drops or anything.

What are the ones you're buying like?


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 3, 2007)

Where's Anna? She works for Tiffany's pearl division, and that girl has more information on pearls that goodness knows!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 3, 2007)

when it come to everyday, like pinksugar said, simple pearl studs are always fine... just like any semiprecious or precious stone in stud form.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 3, 2007)

Buy those pearls honey--they are so classy. But do go with the smaller studs for regular day wear.


----------



## Anna (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm here i'm here i'm here! and im at work. when i get home i'll be able to see what you posted and ill give you girls a whole pearl education.

ok im here!!! Would it be possiable for you to link me to the pair you are looking at so I can give you product specific info?When shopping for pearls there are several factors you want to look for, which are next to impossiable to judge online. First, luster. Luster is what makes a pearl a pearl. Its the glow, the way the light reflects off the pearl looking like it comes from with in. The best way to judge luster is how well you can see your reflection in the pearl. Next you want to look at it's complexion. pears are organic they come from nature. like you, a freckle here a dimple there gives it charector and is not a big deal. But you don't want a complete pock marked pearl. Last you want to look at the way they are matched. you want them to be uniform in shape size and color. No two pearls are ever going to be alike but you want them to be as close as possiable especially when they are earrings. That said, about Pearl Paradise. jeremy shepard is the owner and has a good reputaion as being an honest seller. BUT. you are from australia! There are pearl famers all around you with gorgeous south seas. Have you looked at other options like buying from local farmers?


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Anna! That's great info, and very helpful too! Now, get me some Iridesse on your discount, and it's all good LOL! j/k!


----------



## miss_cherie (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments lovely ladies








Here is a link to the pearls i'm thinking of buying. They are Akoya pearl earrings. Not sure which colour overtone to get though. I'm tossing up between ivory and silver. http://www.pearlparadise.com/detail.aspx?ID=1009


----------



## Nox (Nov 9, 2007)

I wear pearl earrings everyday. That is one thing my friends know me for, I always have some sort of pearl 'something' on.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 25, 2007)

I absolutely love pearl earrings and wear them often during the day. Mine arent real though, but they are still pretty


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 29, 2007)

Love pearls. I choose smaller ones for everyday though I have been known to sport the wilma flintstone size when wearing my hair up. You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## bulbul (Jan 16, 2008)

I love pearl


----------



## CGBee (Jan 21, 2008)

i wear my pearls EVERYDAY...

they are simple and very classy...

they look good with just about everything...

i have just regular stud pearls...

nothing fancy...

i bought them at a dillards jewelry counter...


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a small pair of pearl studs and a basic pearl necklace that I adore. Theres something soo "classy sexy" about simple pearls, and like said before they're great for daytime or night.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 21, 2008)

pearl earings are perfect for every day. I wear fake pearls because I loose my earings very easily.


----------



## CGBee (Jan 21, 2008)

i had some fake pearls...

and they were nice...

UNTIL...

my ears started getting crusty...

i politely went and spent a few dollars on some real ones...

haven't had any issues since...


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess when you have sensitive ears, fake pearls are not a good idea. thankfully my ears can take anything, never had any problems with any kind of cheap earings. That's great, because I lose them like there is no tomorrow, so i prefer the less pricey option


----------



## magosienne (Jan 22, 2008)

i like them, but i have trouble wearing them because i don't like much how they look on me.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 25, 2008)

I like pearl earrings! I had a pair of studs and a necklace but they got stolen


----------



## DawnLoverly (Nov 10, 2012)

I wear Pearls almost every single day of my life. I work in the medical field so unfortunately at two of my jobs I cant wear jewelry, but any other time its hard to catch me without them on. Dresses, jeans, t shirts, you name it and I'm still wearing my pearls with it lol. In my opinion Pearls are a girls best friend. So rock them love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DawnLoverly (Nov 10, 2012)

Awe I'm sorry about your stolen jewelry 




. I could imagine how it feels. I feel naked without my pearls on at any time.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 15, 2012)

I wear my pearl earrings almost everyday along with a pearl ring.I love them.


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 11, 2013)

Now a days great varieties are available in pearl earrings. You can get such a pair of pearl earrings which would be useful to you on party wear as well as on daily basis. I have lots of pair of pearl earrings, that all are matching to my dresses and useful to be wear at all occasion or regular basis.


----------



## Evlin (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't wear my pearl ear ring every day, It totally depends on mood. But really love them.


----------



## oliviabelle872 (Apr 6, 2013)

I love pearls. I think they are beautiful &amp; very classy. Teenagers, probably not so much, but maybe the niece can save them for when she's older. They are lovely to touch.. I have a strand I dont wear too much, but I like the feel of them, &amp; wouldnt want to part with them.


----------



## marliesee (Apr 21, 2013)

I often wear pearls to casual clothes. It looks good with nudes, beiges and to casual dresses


----------

